# Snowing In S.Western CT



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

just starting to come down pretty good and its sticking oh yeah wesport payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Started here about 8.pm. We have about 1- 11/2" now. Only a 1/2" more to go.:yow!:


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Yup I'll be out in about 5 hours.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

almost 2 inches in Naugatuck and no Town plow yet


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

About 3" here and still going. Just came back from plowing...... What a nightmare


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have about 5 or 6 inches here


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Ditto. I'm leaving now to go work. :redbounce payup :bluebounc xysport


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

we have about 2" in central mass and it's still coming down, heading out to hit the commi's right now....have fun guys could be the last one


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing, this is our first legit pushable snow this season. I'm heading out now to mount up the blade and drop the ballast in the bed. We have at least 3" here now and it isn't about to let up. Have fun boys, and stay safe out there. Too many idiots to deal with on this morning's commute.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

this only the second time i have used my plow this year


----------



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally something to do in SE CT 4 1/2


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Man, were the weather guys a little off on this one. We were predicted to get 2-4" starting after midnight going through 6pm with the heavy snow around noon. Lucky thing i woke up at 5am and looked outside. We had 5 inches! Stopped snowing around 11am but no more accumulations after about 6am. So we got 5" from about 2am till 6am. 

The way the forecast sounded last night, i wasnt planning on going out till around 10am, because we werent supposed to really have anything up until then. Nice easy push though. 

February is the first time sending out bills this whole season and theyre getting wacked for 4 events!!


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Well hot dog it's snowing again!!!!! I sure hope we get over 2".... Mo money......payup


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Just shot the laser thermometer out the window, ground temps are coming back down, the driveway was reading 28F. maybe it'll start sticking again.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

We're gonna get something more tonight. Not sure how much though...they say locally 1-2". To be honest, i rather we didnt get anything tonight and things hold off until friday when they predict we could have a big mess. But on the other hand if it snowed tonight that would be 5 billable events for Feb.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

any body plowing today I have 1 inch here in Naugatuck what about the rest of you


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

looking out at 1 - 1.5" here in Somers, afraid to go back to sleep after yesterday... woke up at 5 didn't have enough to push, woke up at 7 and i was behind...live and learn i guess


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Not enough here to plow. just about 1".


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

a couple of my neighbors are getting pushed out right now.. i only measured 2" out there.. maybe there is money to get, just don't want to piss anyone off about the 3" trigger. i kind awant to clean it up before this whole mess hits us this weekend


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

BSDeality;378211 said:


> Just shot the laser thermometer out the window, ground temps are coming back down, the driveway was reading 28F. maybe it'll start sticking again.


You plowing now?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Playboy;378642 said:


> You plowing now?


nope, we ended up with just a trace. looks like everything was from Newtown and east of there.


----------

